# When to call 911?



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yesterday I was tutoring a student at a college library which will remain unnamed.

Student started to zone out on me. Not a big deal, but this was zone out. Student has past history of seizures. Long story short, I am able to wake the student up and sit them in the chair safely. I ask the Library aide to call an ambulance, the student then follows with that request.

I am starting to lose the student, sternum rubs and pinching are no longer working. Verbal stuff is not making sense.

I am afraid the student is going to have a grand mal any second. If that does happen I need Paramedics there. I do not know what kind of seizures this student has had in the past I am afraid they might become combative. I did not want to leave the student alone in case they have a seizure for obvious safety reasons.

"She says I have to get my manager" I say WTF in my head. Whatever. 5-minutes goes past nothing, About 10 minutes latter hand up her ass manager arrives and does absolutely nothing. I then yelled at them about calling 911 !!##!#! WTF this isn't time for a debate. WTF is wrong with you! Still blank stares. No one from the library came out to talk or shoot the shit and help me try to keep them alert, nothing.

I don't expect the library staff to grab a crash cart and start accessing just call 911!

I got pissed so I found a phone nearby and pushed EMERGENCY on it. I figured its time to get the campus police involved. Which I was hoping the library assholes would do, so the campus police can coordinate from there and direct FD/EMS in.

Well 3 rings, 5 rings, 8 RINGS! I finally get an answer. This isn't a big deal maybe it was less. For some reason when I am excited I count stupid things like phone rings. I know I am right. I count pills all freaking day. As Jack Rebney the RV man would say "WTF was that!"

Once they arrived they were great. Helped direct the FD in, etc. I called the campus police first because I knew the FD EMS would have no idea they were going.

They came with 2 unarmed police officer and were awesome, the 2 officers helped the patient along with me and the 3rd officer directed the ambulance in.

After the patient with EMS and Campus Police left I told both the manager and the aide to CALL 911 in an EMERGENCY as SOON as the emergency is reported in a very very mean way!

I remember from past years of working in retail pharmacy people running to get the manager to decide weather or not to call 911.

4 Times in retail 911 should have been called but the manger was debating on it like a flip flop political debate. These people are the ones against police having guns and citizens legally owning guns.

Those 4 times I called 911 myself. One time it was a fight that could have gotten ugly, the other was some punks beating on another punk, the other was a very heated verbal domestic that eventually involved a 51A.

It gets better. I decide to accompany the student to the ER. I drive there via my personal car. I do not follow ambulances or play games like that. I don't know if the campus police offered to follow them out or the FD said we'll be fine (as men are I never ask for directions). The FD ambulance then got lost and had to ask the student HTF to get out.

I arrive at the ER. Student is sitting on a bed. 2 Drunks are dropped off by ambulances taking up space and wasting time. One drunk looked like was a genuine good guy who is down on his luck, a funny drunk who is a "new drunk".

The other was a frequent flier.

It gets better, they are tied up dealing with a Trauma and a Code Blue, 2 seperate incidents.

I felt like an ass standing around doing nothing. So for some reason I became a nurse wacker for 5 minutes. I gave a blanket to a guy who came in from a nursing home and needed to be there.

I also tried to help a lady calm down (anxiety issues) little did I know she was a Section 12 Patient. The patient then tried to leave and flip out, the lone nurse calls Security.

Now I come from the Worcester area, this hospital is not in MA. I'm thinking UMass Medical School Police or BIDMC Police are going to arrive. Security arrives. Some well built guy and some little guy are going to four point this lady by herself. I said thats the end of this and I walked away. Nothing is on security's belt but a cheap Vertex HT and keys. 2 people doing 4 points, what a great idea. I walked away then she started to grab the little guy.

Get a private room. The nurse was awesome. I thought he accidentally said Obama. He then advised me about socialism and how Obama is one. 

I felt pissed at that point, because my (never ask for directions mentality) prevented me from calling an ambulance myself in the first place, Because I was embarrassed and thought I could bring the student to the hospital myself. I felt bad if I tied up an ambulance if someone really needed it. Then again this student really needed it, what if the student had a seizure in my car? I couldn't have done anything to stop it. Why is is that assholes with cellphones call these fall down drunks in and tie up the ambulance. Sure regular land line callers and the drunks themselves call in but WTF. There are only an X amount of ambulances available. Then I get into thank you mode thanking everyone for coming. Like I was a priest thanking people for coming to church. I then realized that anyone who lays off public safety people without cutting useless services like the library and historical commission before cutting back police/fire/EMS belong in a psych hospital.

Question is why are liberal people so afraid of calling 911? Especially when its an EMERGENCY?????????? Bonafide and reported by the person having the emergency?

Sorry about the long drawn out post. It gives even more reasons to dislike libraries. Which tie up town budgets. When the whole PD is laid off you can go to your neighborhood library or senior center which is open 7 days a week!

The student is fine and as I type this the Student is taking their Pharmacology exam.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> Question is why are liberal people so afraid of calling 911? Especially when its an EMERGENCY?????????? Bonafide and reported by the person having the emergency?


Because they are used to others, specifically the government, making all the decisions for them. They are afraid that if they make the wrong decision, they won't be good sheeple. It has it's root in fear and laziness, and the extinguishment of the ideals of responsibility and freewill.

IMO, these people endanger the republic more than any politician ever will--becuase the only decision they feel confortable making in their lifetime is circled on a ballot.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Funny those same people would be screaming at 911 if the saw someone hit a squirrel with their car or if a hunter was walking down the road.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I love when we get a request for an ambulance, then as there on the way, the same people call back and tell us to cancel because the patent can't afford the ride!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe it's me but I've found people have no problem calling 911 for every little ass ache and noise in their yard. Next time you have a problem like this just call yourself and forget these morons.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

trueblue said:


> Maybe it's me but I've found people have no problem calling 911 for every little ass ache and noise in their yard. Next time you have a problem like this just call yourself and forget these morons.


Where I work there is no other number dialed besides 911.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm with 94c! Liberals and conservatives and even moderates call! Over and over and over again! To the point that when the call taker answers and they are given the routine line to call back on the don't call back at all. Then a cruiser has to be dispatched to a 911 call instead of whatever BS they called about!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Unreal. I wish I had an answer for you, but unfortunately I don't. I can't imagine why there would be any hesitation.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there school today????


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some colleges had spring breaks last week and vice versa.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Funny those same people would be screaming at 911 if the saw someone hit a squirrel with their car or if a hunter was walking down the road.


You mean like being screamed at by a woman since you refuse to call the local PD because a dog (which was obviously not in distress or even panting) is locked in a car with the windows up on an overcast 50 degree day?

I love sheeple.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

IM thinkin you were caused 'great emotional distress' by the library's inactions and severely 'traumatized' by what couldve happened....I suggest calling James Suckitoff and suing their asses....only half jk'n


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

jap you just wanted a chance to type James Suckitoff!! LMFAO!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

When someones dying, no one wants to call. When someone is in their parking spot or blocking it, they'll call us a million times. It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## D553 (Mar 21, 2009)

Pats2009 said:


> Is there school today????


What time are the fireworks in town, and any other foolish thing they can think of, kids pretending there is a shooting with just vague location. Everyone goes lights & sirens at breakneck speed (parents say they are only kids playing a prank.) Off duty cops trying to reach their stations.


----------

